# Engine Bay Shine ???



## deeman72 (Feb 14, 2007)

What product are you guys currently using as a 'finish' to a detailed engine bay?

looking for something that brings out a durable shine (but not tacky)on the plastics and hoses,,,

tia


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

I use autoglym vinyl and rubber care or smartdressing from Smartwax which I really like and it's really durable.


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

303 areospace is by far the best and it lasts. Just spray it on after you washed the engine and leave it.


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

Autosmart Finish diluted 1:1


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

horned yo said:


> *303 areospace is by far the best* and it lasts. Just spray it on after you washed the engine and leave it.


According to whom?


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

I've never got this aerospace just spray on and leave thing , It just looks a right royal mess to me and I have to wipe it . Maybe I'm doing it wrong 

I do use aerospace but I spray it onto a cloth and then wipe it over


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

deeman72 said:


> What product are you guys currently using as a 'finish' to a detailed engine bay?
> 
> looking for something that brings out a durable shine (but not tacky)on the plastics and hoses,,,
> 
> tia


Autoglym Vinyl and Rubber care is good stuff and dirt cheap too.


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

bigmc said:


> According to whom?


ME :lol:


----------



## Chrissyronald (Jan 15, 2012)

I use megs engine dressing mate nice shine and not to tacky IMO


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

303 Aerospace :thumb:

Spray on, leave to dry.

Left for 6hrs+ to dry...










In the process of drying...


----------



## Metblackrat (May 1, 2012)

+1 for 303.


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

I tried the 303 stuff and rated a big - but Autobrite makes a engine dressing called the same I think and they have a silicone type in there Sales thread that dries and leaves a constant shine, this is on my order list. Other makes are as been said the Autoglym plastic dressing is good stuff aswell


----------



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

Tried 303 and it failed big time... I use Autoglym Super Sheen, the trade version of Vinyl & Rubber Cleaner. Diluted 1:1 with water:



















Best thing is it's £30 for 5 litres (10 litres when diluted) :thumb:


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

another vote for 303, better then anything else i've tried


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

another one for 303 here... but I am going to try out AS finish, just because I'm nosey and most of their other products have been spot on...

:thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

R7KY D said:


> I've never got this aerospace just spray on and leave thing , It just looks a right royal mess to me and I have to wipe it . Maybe I'm doing it wrong
> 
> I do use aerospace but I spray it onto a cloth and then wipe it over


I spray it everywhere and it looks terrible, but then I leave it for 3 or 4 hours and then wipe off any residue... 

:thumb:


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

It's alright with you lot and your 3 year old or so engines with your lots of black plastic bits to clean! 

How about this then?










Engine block is caked with 20 years of grime.

What's the best way to tackle?


----------



## podgas (Apr 4, 2010)

horned yo said:


> 303 areospace is by far the best and it lasts. Just spray it on after you washed the engine and leave it.


x2 .


----------



## Jdm boy (May 13, 2011)

I use AG vynal and rubber care and I find it very good, not sure how long it's lasts because (thankfully) I don't have to open the bonnet to often.

As for above poster (*17) I'd imagine a good degreaser and plenty of elbow grease might help


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

iPlod999 said:


> It's alright with you lot and your 3 year old or so engines with your lots of black plastic bits to clean!
> 
> How about this then?
> 
> ...


Surely it's got to be with one of these....


----------



## damien.wrl (Sep 29, 2010)

I use wd40 wiped on with a cloth..Great on all plastics rubber pipes etc..


----------



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

bigmc said:


> According to whom?


Me :thumb:
I've used 303 for years and it is outstanding; not cheap though but you pay for what you get.
It satisfies many areas too especially plastic.
:thumb:


----------



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

damien.wrl said:


> I use wd40 wiped on with a cloth..Great on all plastics rubber pipes etc..


WD40 will gather muck, 303 is the one :thumb:


----------



## derbigofast (Dec 6, 2011)

autosmart tango 10:1 leaves a nice finish not too shiny and fake looking if cleaned with g101 first lasts a long time


----------



## eatcustard (May 4, 2011)

+ AG vinyl and rubber care


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

wyliss said:


> *WD40 will gather muck*, 303 is the one :thumb:


and perish rubber hoses.


----------



## matt_83 (Apr 28, 2009)

I've only used Meg's All Seasons dressing, 303 Aerospace and Swissvax Motor Shine. The Swissvax won hands down for me on looks and durability :thumb:


----------



## greenwagon (Dec 31, 2008)

Autoglmn vinyl cleaner for me


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

used to use DJ Tyromania but now DJ SN tyre dressing or AF Revive


----------



## conner (Oct 8, 2012)

AS Finish leaves a brilliant non greasy durable sheen to all rubber and plastics, and because it's not silicone based there's no smeary paintwork!


----------



## podgas (Apr 4, 2010)

horned yo said:


> 303 areospace is by far the best and it lasts. Just spray it on after you washed the engine and leave it.


x2.....


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

horned yo said:


> 303 areospace.


+1 from me :thumb:


----------



## Mean & clean (Aug 19, 2007)

Sonus Trim & Motor Kote is a very durable engine bay sealant.

Use it on plastic, rubber and bare metal such as alloy/stainless etc...





It looks clean and natural, yet there is a protective heat resistant coating on everything except the paint work.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## F1 CJE UK (Jul 25, 2010)

bigmc said:


> According to whom?


Me as well :thumb: And Polished Bliss


----------



## F1 CJE UK (Jul 25, 2010)

Mean & clean said:


> Sonus Trim & Motor Kote is a very durable engine bay sealant.
> 
> Use it on plastic, rubber and bare metal such as alloy/stainless etc...
> 
> ...


looks dam good :thumb:


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

Was using 303 for several years until I found CarPro PERL and is now my preferred dressing. If I didnt have PERL I would certainly use 303 for sure.

Same application method as others have posted, spray all over and looks a horrid milky mess but walk away ansd come back and all dried out nicely, wipe down any remaining areas.

Here is 303, although I think PERL looks even better(it uses the same chemicals I believe), but thats just my own personal prference.



















...and heres how it looked in Print


----------

